# Lost interest in Sex.. so confused



## Sydni (May 1, 2010)

Hey, so it's still the 1st few months of my marriage and me and my husband have gone through the usual first year marriage BS. It sucked but we made it through it and the past week or two we have been really great. We are lovey dovey again and considerat of each other and we talked out everything we have had problems with and i know that at least for me, everything is all good and it seems to be just as good for him... the only thing is that the past 4 times we have tried to have sex it's been horrible.. like we will do the whole foreplay thing and i'll be all kinds of riled up and wanting to do it then all of a sudden he we will actually start to have sex and I just loose all will to have sex and it turns out like I'm just laying there pretending to enjoy it... which is odd because normally sex is great with us... this last time he just stopped completely bc he could really tell i wasn't enjoying it and we had about 45 min. of foreplay.. I dunno what's wrong with me. I want to have sex but it just kinda... turns me off when he actually penetrates me.. Please help, me and him have talked about it and he doesnt know either but I know this will get old fast if I can't figure out whats going on. Even small advice would be great!


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sydni, I can't believe you are saying this. I thought I was the only woman that ever happened to. I have to say it never happened with me more than once or twice in a row. But it did happenpretty much every month. I never tried to pinpoint what time of the month or whether it seemed to relate to my cycle. I just assumed it did and figured it was something I would have to endure each month. During that time, it felt like everything in my body shifted. Like all my nerve centers and pressure points had moved someplace else....or were just gone. 

That you experienced this so many times in a row, perhaps there is more to it. Either there is more to it, or that period in your cycle lasts a little longer than mine.

See if it happens again next month and for now, mark these dates on the calendar. If it does happen again, you'll be able to reconcile the occurrence with your cycle.

What you can do, and this is a great idea any time (wink wink), go and buy some ginseng. It's a natural aphrodisiac. To be clear, Ginseng doesn't normally make you horny, so don't expect that you will suddenly feel compelled to jump his bones. It's a natural stimulant (among many other favorable properties). Ginseng is great for toning up the organs, muscles, etc. because it stimulates the body to maximum function. So just imagine what stimulation does to the nerve endings.........you are hyper sensitive. oooweee! It really works, believe me. Sex feels soooo good, and oral will blow your mind. 

Ginseng comes in many forms - teas (dry leaves either loose or tea bag form), soft drinks (prepared tea), pills, gum, liquid extract in 10cc vials, ginseng tree bark, ginseng root, no telling what you'll find. How long it takes to take affect depends on the form you use.

1. I think the pills take 2-3 days to really get into the system. 

2. If you want to make cups of tea (it's very relaxing), let me know and I'll tell you how to prepare the tea. You need a health food store unless you get lucky enough to find ginseng at the grocer. Whatever you do, don't buy tea w/ ginseng in it, like Lipton ginseng flavor or anything like that. You want ginseng only, preferably Panax Ginseng but Korean Ginseng is okay too. Some examples you might find at the grocer or health food store are here and here.

3. I like the extract. I never purchased a whole box of them like in this picture. Most gas stations/convenience stores sell individual vials out of the box for $1. These are vials of concentrated extract. I shake it a little and turn it up to down it at once. Ginseng is an acquired taste. Not nasty but you have to get used to it, and extract is rather strong, so I drink it quickly. I usually down 2 of the vials.

4. My favorite is Ginseng Gum. I like it the most because I can't believe how fast it works, like an hour or less. I got used to the flavor quickly and like the way it tastes very much. I usually chew 2 or 3 sticks one after the other once I'm sure the flavor is gone, although it's never completely gone. I buy packs of gum at gas stations/convenience stores but you can also find the gum at health food stores.

If you'd like to know about the others, just let me know. Just as a side note, I never trusted the soft drinks with ginseng that you find in store coolers with Snapple and Arizona and others. I just don't think there is actually enough of the herb in them to truly affect your body the way you want.


----------



## Sydni (May 1, 2010)

Wow, thank you so much, im glad to know you had the same thing and it went away!  That makes me feel tons better! And one of the reasons it has probably lasted through such a long time for me is probably bc we had tried sex like everyday bc I wanted the release lmao... im impatient. Plus on top of that, I dont have a regular period because i have PCOS and the birth controls REALLY messed with my emotions, I swapped brands about 3 or 4 dif. times before giving up... that took about a year of my life away sane emotion wise.. so I just gave up so I could be myself again and just use an old fashion good ol' condom. But yeah, I'm really happy to know that this could be just a passing thing and that you felt the same way (your nerve endings just arent there anymore). Ill most likely hit you up through a message sometime. Thank you so much!


----------

